# What do you think about painted toe/fingernails?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I have posted about disliking the sight of other peoples feet, and had created the poll of 'what do you think about feet' which has had lots of responses.

I now pose this slightly related question about, 'What do you think about painted toe/finger nails'

I personally dont like either painted, but unpainted fingernails are OK to me.

It might be interesting to see what the results of this might compare with the feet poll.


I voted hate painted nails either way, but if its chipped it looks worse. Black looks the worst colour, it looks like bruised and dead nails. I was served by a girl using a bright Green, It looked awful as well.

What do you guys all think about painted nails then......???????


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I love painted nails. My nails are always covered with nail polish.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Not a fan of them or long nails.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Ade (Jun 22, 2012)

I think painted nails look great on a woman,very eye catching.
But I cringe at seeing it on a guy tho,gives me the creeps.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I like it for the most part. I think feet look better when the toenails are painted. Either way looks nice for fingernails, but painted is fun..I like seeing how people do them differently.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I love painted fingernails and toenails. My toes always have nail polish on them. I get pedicures monthly. The upkeep is harder on fingernails as far as chipping goes so I don't always keep them painted. I love using fun colors like green, blue, orange, and yellow. I keep my fingernails short. I'm not a fan of long nails.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I think it's cute. Long nails look evil though


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love painted toenails and fingernails. I feel too plain without it.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

meeps said:


> I think it's cute. Long nails look evil though


+1


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I love that on a female. That **** is sexy.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I always paint my nails. I really like it. I don't personally like fake nails or really long nails though.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

They're _great_ on females.

I don't like black, blue, green, yellow.

I like red or pink the best.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like it but long fingernails gross me out. You end with dirt under the nails so easily. So I keep my nails very short. I almost never paint my nails and the only nail polish I have now is two bottles I bought in Japan over 9 years ago.

I like light colored shiny/shimmery colors. One of the bottles I have from Japan is cool. It's shimmery pinkish/orange at first glance but under the light shimmery green. Think I"m going to buy some more but I can't really tell the color very well on these websites. Guess I'll just have to buy them at walgreens.

I'm kind of digging these:
http://www.essie.com/mirror-metallics-collection/


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

My toenails are usually painted black.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Pedicures are a must! Long fingernails are gross on girls but even more creepy on dudes.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i dont paint my fingernails because i bite them. but i paint my toenails, at least during the summer.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

or Girls: I love it!! on Guys: not sure!!


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Dont have a problem with it, but I dont like doing it on myself


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I prefer natural look, always. If others want to paint their nails, that's fine, I still don't like it. Same goes for makeup. They are poisonous, toxic, chemicals.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I like it on women but on guys its just weird.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on the color, but I usually prefer unpainted nails. I don't care for feet at all, so when people try to paint up their toenails in order to make them pretty, it just makes me wonder how anyone could ever think that it would actually help.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Nail polish is okay, but just don't even use nail extensions. Those things are tacky as hell.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It looks okay to me. I even like to sometimes paint my nails myself. However, I can never keep up with repainting them when they get chipped so meh, haven't bothered since.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I generally like nail polish but only if it's done well or else it'll look sloppy like this...


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Should be mandatory


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I paint my toe nails, but I have a problem with polish on my fingernails. Just feels weird to me, so I keep them natural.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's pretty pointless. I used to paint my fingernails a lot in middle school. It was something to do when bored and there was novelty in being able to have colorful nails, but it's not worth the time, effort, money, or fumes. The appearance usually doesn't bother me. Very long nails do bother me.

With toenails, I'd be concerned about encouraging fungal growth (also a concern with fingernails, but a lesser one), and I also often think something like what Tentative said when I see people's painted toenails:


Tentative said:


> when people try to paint up their toenails in order to make them pretty, it just makes me wonder how anyone could ever think that it would actually help.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't really like it..


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

I personally don't care for it; I think a woman's hand looks more feminine without long or painted nails. (Which is not to suggest that I believe women care about what I think of their appearance, 'cause I know they don't.)


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't stand them. But I also have short, wide nail beds and it just serves to make them look shorter and wider. I also can't see well enough to put it on.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really like them now. My whole life I shrugged them off as I was never a girly girl like that. But now I have seen so many cute designs and colors on Pinterest I want my finger and toe nails to be painted all the time! Good thing as my sis loves doing it and hers are painted all the time. I now have 5-6 of my own polish and can't wait to buy more! Love painted nails now.  


Chipped nails though disgust me.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I like em'. I may not like doing my own that much cause they start chipping after a couple of days & it gets messy but I like painted nails on others.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Brb painting my toe nails.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I love girls with long and painted finger nails. Especially the colors dark purple, black or silver. So hot and feminine.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I like it. I used to paint my nails all the time in high school and do all sorts of patterns that I though were cool. People would complement them quite often. Nowadays I'm kind of lazy but I still paint them from time to time. I always keep my toenails painted during the summer because my feet look gross and naked without any color, in my opinion.


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

a musthave for girls.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> i dont paint my fingernails because i bite them. but i paint my toenails, at least during the summer.


My friend paints her nails to stop biting it. 
It works because she didn't like the taste of paint.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> I like it on women but on guys its just weird.


Have you seen a guy with painted finger\toenails?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hot.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Have you seen a guy with painted finger\toenails?


Yep, i painted hot pink on my ex's toes while he's sleeping.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

hoddesdon said:


> Have you seen a guy with painted finger\toenails?


Yes, I have. Some guys who dress gothic paint their finger nails. I've actually seen it in public a few times.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks really stupid on men.

Painted nails (both finger & toe) can look nice on women, though I don't consider it a big attraction.

Earlier this year I looked at nail polish as I needed something that stands out to paint the front sight of a gun with. Turns out there is quite a selection of wild colors that would make a fine sight choices, though I can't imagine why anybody would want their nails to be blaze orange, neon green, or yellow.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't use years. And when I did I only painted them when I went to a partying. But I found this and I had to got it!!!!!

http://oriflamemakethatchange.files...ail-stickers-strips-leigh-marvelous-kiddo.jpg

:teeth


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think they look nice when done well, I just usually can't be bothered to do mine. When I do I tend to go for a pale colour so it doesn't show so much when the nail varnish chips.


----------

